# Nerite Snails question



## NyanRose (Oct 19, 2016)

so each of my tanks has 1 nerite snail. I drop little bits of algae wafers in the tanks for them, but I have never noticed either eating one. I have only had the nerites for about a week on one of them, and a little over a week on the other. I have put in blanched zuccini for both,a nd I noticed in one tank the zukini seems to get nibbled on, but not touched in the other. HOWEVER in the same tank it's nibbled on, lives a cory so it's possible he's doing it. Is there something I can feed them so I know they are getting enough?


----------



## AuntyAmber (Oct 13, 2016)

NyanRose said:


> so each of my tanks has 1 nerite snail. I drop little bits of algae wafers in the tanks for them, but I have never noticed either eating one. I have only had the nerites for about a week on one of them, and a little over a week on the other. I have put in blanched zuccini for both,a nd I noticed in one tank the zukini seems to get nibbled on, but not touched in the other. HOWEVER in the same tank it's nibbled on, lives a cory so it's possible he's doing it. Is there something I can feed them so I know they are getting enough?


I have heard that nerite snails are picky eaters, and will preferentially eat naturally occurring algae. I have also heard of some people having success with snello. Try this thread: What to feed nerite snails? - The Planted Tank Forum


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Nerites won't really eat anything but natural algae. A good way to feed them is to get a bowl, fill it with water, put rocks in the bowl, and leave it out in the sunlight to grow algae for them. Put a rock in, replace it with another one as they eat it.


----------



## NyanRose (Oct 19, 2016)

Tourmaline said:


> Nerites won't really eat anything but natural algae. A good way to feed them is to get a bowl, fill it with water, put rocks in the bowl, and leave it out in the sunlight to grow algae for them. Put a rock in, replace it with another one as they eat it.


How long does it usually take to grow?


----------

